# [EVDL] good blower for warp 9 motor?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Based on my research (note: i didn't ask them!) evsource.com is using the 115 (or 120, I forget) CFM Jabsco blower. This can be verified by looking at the tubing; the 2-3" tubing fits the smaller blowers.

A better blower is any of the 250 CFM ones from Jabsco. These ones are meant for continuous use:
http://www.depcopump.com/catalog107/51.pdf

Spec sheets from Jabsco:
http://www.xylemflowcontrol.com/files/35515_FLEXMOUNT_BLOWER.PDF
intermittent: http://www.xylemflowcontrol.com/files/35440%2043000_0403_01_01.pdf
continuous: http://www.xylemflowcontrol.com/files/35760_and_35770_4_inch_blower.pdf

Notice they all have a 4" inlet port. 

That's my 2 cents on the research I did. I decided to go for the 150 CFM blower because it was $90. 

corbin


Am Jun 7, 2012 um 8:01 PM schrieb Ben Jarrett <[email protected]>:

> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I read through Corbin's blog on using a Jabsco blower but I'm slightly concerned about
> the longevity. I found this:
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-DC-Blower-2C646?cm_sp=EN-_-L2-_-TopSellers&cm_vc=FFTS
> but it can only go up to 104F. Not good enough for Austin, TX.
> 
> Anyone know of a good one? Anyone know what type of blower evsource.com is using?
> 
> I already have the netgain cover band so I just need the blower, ducting, and a filter (I think).
> 
> thanks,
> -ben
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ben,

What about this one: http://evtvshop.projectooc.com/products.php?cat=11

Jack talks about it in the June 1, 2012 show.

-- 
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328
http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am using a heater blower from a VW Bus. Any mid to late 70's busses came
with them. 

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n4655541/4192045.jpg 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n4655541/4192046.jpg 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n4655541/4192047.jpg 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n4655541/4192048.jpg 


http://images.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/pix/4192045.jpg
http://images.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/pix/4192046.jpg

-----
http://onegreenev.blogspot.com/
No need to wait any longer. You can now buy one off the shelf. You can still build one too. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/good-blower-for-warp-9-motor-tp4655487p4655541.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought a Jabsco 4" blower. 250 cfm, part number 35770-0092. It cost me
less than $130.00


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


Ben,

What about this one: http://evtvshop.projectooc.com/products.php?cat=11

Jack talks about it in the June 1, 2012 show.

--
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328
http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev





=======
Email scanned by PC Tools - No viruses or spyware found.
(Email Guard: 9.0.0.1218, Virus/Spyware Database: 6.19860)
http://www.pctools.com/ =======





=======
Email scanned by PC Tools - No viruses or spyware found.
(Email Guard: 9.0.0.1218, Virus/Spyware Database: 6.19870)
http://www.pctools.com/
=======

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow. an actual converted turbocharger... isn't that a little overkill, and
added weight too ?



> David Nelson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Ben,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That depends on what your needs are. He did pick the motor so that it
wasn't too loud. I'd rather have more air flow than needed than not
enough. 60-100W isn't much. The bilge blower I use on my Gizmo uses
about 60W and doesn't push as much air through as this one does.



> Dave Hymers <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Wow. an actual converted turbocharger... isn't that a little overkill, and
> > added weight too ?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you know how loud it is? I would mind something quieter than the Jabsco I have. 

I also haven't been able to find a source for *just* the blower. I wonder how how much it alone costs, or where Jack gets them from.

Does anyone know?

corbin

Am Jun 10, 2012 um 12:18 PM schrieb David Nelson <[email protected]>:

> That depends on what your needs are. He did pick the motor so that it
> wasn't too loud. I'd rather have more air flow than needed than not
> enough. 60-100W isn't much. The bilge blower I use on my Gizmo uses
> about 60W and doesn't push as much air through as this one does.
> 
>


> Dave Hymers <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> Wow. an actual converted turbocharger... isn't that a little overkill, and
> >> added weight too ?
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Surplus Center usually has a decent selection of blowers. I bought a couple from them several years ago that have worked out quite well for me.
https://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?catname=electric&keyword=EBSD
damon

> From: [email protected]
> Date: Mon, 11 Jun 2012 09:25:40 -0700
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] good blower for warp 9 motor?
> 
> Do you know how loud it is? I would mind something quieter than the Jabsco I have. 
> 
> I also haven't been able to find a source for *just* the blower. I wonder how how much it alone costs, or where Jack gets them from.
> 
> Does anyone know?
> 
> corbin
> 
> Am Jun 10, 2012 um 12:18 PM schrieb David Nelson <[email protected]>:
> 
> > That depends on what your needs are. He did pick the motor so that it
> > wasn't too loud. I'd rather have more air flow than needed than not
> > enough. 60-100W isn't much. The bilge blower I use on my Gizmo uses
> > about 60W and doesn't push as much air through as this one does.
> > 
> >


> Dave Hymers <[email protected]> wrote:
> > >> Wow. an actual converted turbocharger... isn't that a little overkill, and
> > >> added weight too ?
> > >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mark,
Where did you buy it for that price? I couldn't find it for less than around $170 when I was looking a month or so ago. I picked up my 150CFM one for $90 (including shipping, it was about $75 pre-shipping) on ebay.

corbin

Am Jun 10, 2012 um 7:08 AM schrieb Mark Grasser <[email protected]>:

> I bought a Jabsco 4" blower. 250 cfm, part number 35770-0092. It cost me
> less than $130.00
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mark Grasser
> 
> 
> Ben,
> 
> What about this one: http://evtvshop.projectooc.com/products.php?cat=11
> 
> Jack talks about it in the June 1, 2012 show.
> 
> --
> David D. Nelson
> http://evalbum.com/1328
> http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======
> Email scanned by PC Tools - No viruses or spyware found.
> (Email Guard: 9.0.0.1218, Virus/Spyware Database: 6.19860)
> http://www.pctools.com/ =======
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======
> Email scanned by PC Tools - No viruses or spyware found.
> (Email Guard: 9.0.0.1218, Virus/Spyware Database: 6.19870)
> http://www.pctools.com/
> =======
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: [email protected]
> Do you know how loud it is? I would mind something quieter than the
> Jabsco I have.

Is it the motor, or the blower that is making the noise that bothers you?

Temporarily silence the blower noise by plugging the inlet and outlet. 
Run it, and you'll hear just the motor noise. If the motor is quiet 
enough by itself, then it's the blower noise that you want to silence.

That can be done the same way car exhaust and air compressors are 
silenced; with a muffler. One useful method is a soft thick closed-cell 
foam rubber tube. You'll see such tubing used as pipe insulation. Or, 
you can use metal ducting, and apply the foam to the outside of it. At 
the inlet, place some kind of baffle so the noise from the blower can't 
radiate out the end like the bell of a trumpet.

If the motor is the noisy part, you'll need to find a way to put it 
inside a soundproofed enclosure. This is harder, as the motor also needs 
significant amount of cooling air. On blowers designed to be quiet, the 
motor is usually put in the center of the blower housing, inside the 
airflow being moved. That way, whatever silences the air ducts also 
silences the motor. The airflow also natually cools the motor.

Finally, you can also replace the motor with a quieter one of about the 
same RPM. I've even seen blowers with 120vac motors and a small 
12vdc-to-120vac inverter just to run the motor. AC induction motors are 
significantly quieter than most inexpensive brushed motors.

-- 
If we knew what we were doing, it wouldn't be called research, would it?
-- Albert Einstein
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart at earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Could also be the ducting that the air is passing through, then the motor
itself.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lee Hart
Sent: Monday, June 11, 2012 2:33 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] good blower for warp 9 motor?

From: [email protected]
> Do you know how loud it is? I would mind something quieter than the 
> Jabsco I have.

Is it the motor, or the blower that is making the noise that bothers you?

Temporarily silence the blower noise by plugging the inlet and outlet. 
Run it, and you'll hear just the motor noise. If the motor is quiet enough
by itself, then it's the blower noise that you want to silence.

That can be done the same way car exhaust and air compressors are silenced;
with a muffler. One useful method is a soft thick closed-cell foam rubber
tube. You'll see such tubing used as pipe insulation. Or, you can use metal
ducting, and apply the foam to the outside of it. At the inlet, place some
kind of baffle so the noise from the blower can't radiate out the end like
the bell of a trumpet.

If the motor is the noisy part, you'll need to find a way to put it inside a
soundproofed enclosure. This is harder, as the motor also needs significant
amount of cooling air. On blowers designed to be quiet, the motor is usually
put in the center of the blower housing, inside the airflow being moved.
That way, whatever silences the air ducts also silences the motor. The
airflow also natually cools the motor.

Finally, you can also replace the motor with a quieter one of about the same
RPM. I've even seen blowers with 120vac motors and a small 12vdc-to-120vac
inverter just to run the motor. AC induction motors are significantly
quieter than most inexpensive brushed motors.

--
If we knew what we were doing, it wouldn't be called research, would it?
-- Albert Einstein
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart at earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

$164.00 here
http://www.hodgesmarine.com/Jabsco-4-250-Cfm-Flexmount-Heavy-Duty-Blower-1-p
/jab35770-0092.htm?click=18


Got mine from one of the distributors I supply. Guess I twisted his arm a
little.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of corbin dunn
Sent: Monday, June 11, 2012 12:24 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] good blower for warp 9 motor?

Hi Mark,
Where did you buy it for that price? I couldn't find it for less than around
$170 when I was looking a month or so ago. I picked up my 150CFM one for $90
(including shipping, it was about $75 pre-shipping) on ebay.

corbin

Am Jun 10, 2012 um 7:08 AM schrieb Mark Grasser <[email protected]>:

> I bought a Jabsco 4" blower. 250 cfm, part number 35770-0092. It cost 
> me less than $130.00
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mark Grasser
> 
> 
> Ben,
> 
> What about this one: 
> http://evtvshop.projectooc.com/products.php?cat=11
> 
> Jack talks about it in the June 1, 2012 show.
> 
> --
> David D. Nelson
> http://evalbum.com/1328
> http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======
> Email scanned by PC Tools - No viruses or spyware found.
> (Email Guard: 9.0.0.1218, Virus/Spyware Database: 6.19860) 
> http://www.pctools.com/ =======
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======
> Email scanned by PC Tools - No viruses or spyware found.
> (Email Guard: 9.0.0.1218, Virus/Spyware Database: 6.19870) 
> http://www.pctools.com/ =======
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Lee,

Most the noise seems to be from the motor itself. It isn't overlay loud itself, and I can't hear it as soon as I start driving more than 10 or 20 mph. Replacing it with a 120v motor with a converter might be a good option for me. However, given that it only comes on when it is hot out (like every day, lately), I may wait till it really bothers me before doing anything about it.

Lately, I've been spending a bunch of time working on other cool enhancements to control the charger with an arduino. I'll post more when I'm done with the project.

corbin



> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > From: [email protected]
> >> Do you know how loud it is? I would mind something quieter than the
> ...


----------

